# Regarding Oman attestation



## arshad7 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

how are you guys????

i just wanna know that i have attested my degree certificate in dubai from Ministry of foreign affairs and dubai embassy , now i am moving to Oman. my query is that again i have to attest my degree from oman embassy????? is that mandatory 

Awaiting for your reply my friends

with best regards

Arshad


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't answer your question as to whether you have to do it, but it is highly likely you will have to. 

If you do it in Oman its very easy, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Office is located behind the 'Opera House' which is a very prominent landmark on the Sultan Qaboos Highway.


----------

